# Unbelievable loss



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Ruby's passing  she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

My deepest sympathies. I know how awful it is.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your sudden loss of Ruby. She looks awesome, lover her sugar nose. Sudden losses are so hard on the heart. Many here have shared this heartbreak. I hope time makes you feel better.soon Prayers sent your way. 
Godspeed to your awesome Golden. 

R.I.P. Ruby


dlm ny country


----------



## BPell55 (Jan 29, 2017)

So very sorry for this crushing loss.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry. 

This is why I avoid ALL vaccines except those mandated by law: rabies, and I don't even like doing that.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl! It is a real punch in the gut when it happens so suddenly like that!

I feel I must add a note to those who are trying to equate the temporal closeness of the vaccine to causality of the seizures. Just because things happen close in time, does not mean that they are related in any way. They might be, but they might not be, but we have no evidence here either way. Much more likely in a dog of her age and breed is that she had some undiagnosed (because it had not shown symptoms yet) underlying disease, either in her brain, or perhaps, elsewhere in her body. Please don't make the OP feel as if anything they did may have contributed to poor Ruby's death -- that is conjecture, unsupported in this case by any scientific evidence, and incredibly insensitive.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to see this. My family lost a sheltie this way when I was in college and it was extremely upsetting way to lose a dog. The vet felt is was probably a brain tumor. Please don't link this to the bordatella. I am so sorry that you had to go through it. I know you are still in shock. I hope you will check in here. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

What a sudden and shocking loss of your beautiful Ruby! I am so sorry.

Connie


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am heartbroken to hear of the sudden, devastating and unexpected loss of your precious Ruby.

If you are quite certain and/or you are able to ascertain that the seizures your Ruby suffered so closely to vaccination/s given were indeed a result or reaction to, I would encourage you to register your experience with both the drug company which produced said vaccine and anywhere else where others may benefit from the tragedy of the loss of your Ruby, to help others and to catalogue that this is indeed happening to many pets.

I realize that you are devastated and that this may not be the right time, however there are many and an alarming increase of both dogs and cats that are experiencing seizures, illness and sudden death from over-vaccination, the administration of unnecessary vaccines and flea/tick/heartworm treatments. In the last few years I have read too many accounts of dogs, both young and old succumb to unexpected death, illness, seizures etc. 

As mentioned above, please do not feel guilty that you did anything wrong, knowing how much you loved your girl and were doing what you thought was in her best interests at the guidance of your DVM. 

I am so very, very sorry to read that Ruby has joined so many of our other beloveds at Rainbow Bridge. Sending you strength and hugs.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I need to have a discussion with my vet as I took her to the ER vet. I don't know if it was the bordetella or a tumor. I hated the fact that they require this vax. Twice a year. She went in for weekly baths due to her allergies. This was an awful thing to happen regardless of the cause. Our loved ones should never have to endure this. I just want her back home.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ruby. She was absolutely beautiful. No matter how old they are they are never with us long enough and their passing leaves a huge hole in our hearts. Hopefully some day the hole in your heart that Ruby's passing has left will be filled with the memories of the happy times with her. For now, I know, it is very, very hard and I am truly sorry.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear Ruby. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful sweet Ruby. May your loving memories bring you comfort in the coming days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

I am so very sorry about Ruby! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329

Our Snobear died at 10, too.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

So sorry for your heartbreaking loss of beautiful, precious Ruby. Please do check back in here for support as an when you need. We are all here for you.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Your post had me in tears at work. I am so incredibly sorry for your profound loss. Sending love to you and your sweet Ruby.


----------



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your sweet Ruby. She was an absolutely beautiful golden. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## ccyoung (Jun 27, 2017)

I am so, so sorry. I don't have any wise or super reassuring words.. All I can do is prepare you a bit for how you may experience grief moving forward. 
Its awful that you didn't have time to prepare for this loss, but honestly, I'm not confident that it would have been easier if you had a head's up. For dog people who's best friend is a pup as amazing as I'm sure Ruby was, it will hurt you 10x worse than you expect it to... Especially if its too soon. There MAY be a link to the bordatella vaccine but that is nearly impossible to say, so you have to TRY to not blame or beat yourself up over this. I blamed myself for putting my poor Gaston through chemo but if I hadn't at least tried that solution then I would have beat myself up even more. I still cry every day for my buddy bear and it comes up at the most random and unexpected times. You will probably feel worse and/or angry for a while before it gets better - I don't know.. I think I am at that turning point now.

Best wishes and prayers moving forward - I hope she meets some great friends at the bridge!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous Ruby.....


----------



## PacGrove (Jun 11, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Your messages mean so much right now. I went to the animal shelter and donated a few of her beds (not her favorites) and her raw meat patties. My daughter wanted to look at some of the dogs. Bad idea, I was the one sobbing. We then went to the vet to go over the report. I was 2nd guessing myself as this whole thing happened in a matter of minutes. Ruby literally loved going to the vet. She loved her weekly baths and every single person there doted on her. She was a smiler and they all couldn't get enough of that grin. The vet explained that the cluster of seizures were most like do to a brain tumor (cancer) and that she may or may not have shown any symptoms until the big seizure came on. My husband had felt her head during that first episode and he said it was like she was on fire. I'm sure there was brain damage. I have to move forward and know she is no longer in any pain and focus on that. The house is so empty without her hairy wonderful body. Brutally painful.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Ruby.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ruby.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ruby, she was a beautiful girl. 

Many of us have walked this journey, it's long and it's hard. Take each day one at a time, give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear of your loss of your Ruby....what a beautiful girl she was... my thoughts are with you and your family as you grieve....sounds like she was loved to the fullest....


----------



## nimue12 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## Guido (Sep 2, 2016)

This is terrible. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were able to get some answers from the vet. As painful as it is, it does help to know what happened. My heart goes out to you and your family. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

No words can express how sorry I was to read about your loss of Ruby. She was beautiful. Sending my deepest sympathies.


----------

